# Why ENFP/INTJ - ENTP/INFJ are the best match?



## absylution (Aug 8, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> i thought it was all about the intp/enfp pairing until that changed in the common consensus to enfp/intj and then the latest pairing for enfp's was infj. it's all about the enfp pairings which says a lot, lol.


I'm inclined to agree there's something magical about ENFP/INTP pairings.


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

I say it all depends on how developed each person is as a person. From my experience, as an ENTP, INFJs are my go to, but I prefer INTJs who have a well-developed sense of their F type. I hate dealing with S types. The only S type I can deal with is ISTP.

That being said, compatibility by MTBI alone is a stretch to some just because MBTI is referred to as _core_ personality types.
I don't know how Enneagram or Socionics typing or compatibility really works, but if someone were to create a system that tests someone's compatibility with another's based on MTBI, Enneagram, and Socionics, then maybe these "compatibility based on..." things would be more reliable.

But if I had to take a wild guess based on MBTI alone, I'd say ENTP-INFJ / ENFP-INTJ. But maybe I'm biased.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd say the opposition between S and N is THEORETICALLY a bad thing. 

Yeah ENTP and INFJ are supposed to be a good match but it obvious depends on both persons. For example some ENTP could be very bubbly and almost ENFP I guess while some could be borderline INTP (like me, I'm using myself as an example)


----------

